
AB-testing PayPal as a Payment Option - latitude
https://medium.com/@2718/on-importance-of-having-a-paypal-option-47560b94f16d?source=tw-31c6677c8c98-1444143316511
======
latitude
This was literaly the first AB test I did in my 20+ years in business and to
say that I'm imressed with the results would be an understatement. First
time's a charm I guess :)

